# Menstrual Cycle Tracker



## MACGoddess (Jan 25, 2006)

I found this website, that not only can tracks your menstrual cycle but will also track ovulation, fertility etc. It e-mails you reminders to let you know when your period is coming or when your ovulating etc. Very Cool!

Here is the site: http://www.mymonthlycycles.com


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, that's great!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 25, 2006)

This is EXCELLENT! I'm using it now!!:clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 25, 2006)

I jsu found it today but I did enter all my info already. I needed something like this bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 25, 2006)

This site is TERRIFIC! Thanks for posting it...:clap

Btw, your new avatar is beautiful!


----------



## breathless (Feb 4, 2006)

i used to use this. very helpful! i love it! i'll get back to it within a year or so.


----------



## toxicteen (Feb 5, 2006)

that's great!!Can i use it too?I'm only 13!!


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 6, 2006)

Thats really cool! thanks for posting!


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

cool! tnx for sharing, i was actualyl wondering how could i know if one's fertile or not


----------

